# Kim Kardashian goes full frontal in latest attempt to break the internet – mirror



## ese (Apr 25, 2018)

Kim Kardashian is at it again. But this time, she’s gone pretty much full frontal in her attempts to break the internet. 

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, who recently welcomed her third child with husband Kanye West, stripped off completely to advertise her new perfume range. The 37-year-old showed …





via mirror – https://ift.tt/2FeTb68

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

